# Raffstore Steuerung Siemens Logo 8



## steelgrinder (6 September 2021)

Hallo Liebe SPS´ler.

Generelle Frage zum Thema Raffstore Steuerung für ein Einfamilienhaus mit Siemens log 8.3.
Findet ihr die Logo für solch ein Projekt sinnvoll oder gibt es da bessere preiswerte Systeme? 
Ich würde nur die Raffstoresteuerung benötigen daher fällt Loxone und KNX etc. ins Wasser.

Ich habe mir schon mehrere Programme angefertigt z.B.

Taster mit Tippbetrieb, länger als 1sek. dann Endlage Oben/unten
Taster bis Endlage mit Stop etc.

Jetzt würde ich mir gerne die Variante mit Einzel und Doppeltaster realisieren.
Ich steh nur auf der Leitung weil ich nicht weiß wie ich den Schwellwertschalter vernünftig verwenden soll (Bild im Anhang Taster mit Doppelfunktion).

Einen andere Variante habe ich mit eine Schwellwertschalter realisiert. Das Problem dabei ist aber, das in der Zeit z.B. 1 sek muss 2 x getastet werden. Da kommt es natürlich vor das das nicht immer funktioniert kommt. Also die eher nicht so saubere Lösung. (Bild im Anhang Taster mit Doppelfunktion_Schwellwertschalter).

Welche Variante findet ihr für Sinnvoll?

mfg steeli


----------



## GLT (6 September 2021)

Würd eher bei der üblichen Bedienlogik bleiben - kurz/lang.


----------



## hucki (6 September 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Würd eher bei der üblichen Bedienlogik bleiben - kurz/lang.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 September 2021)

> Findet ihr die Logo für solch ein Projekt sinnvoll oder gibt es da bessere preiswerte Systeme?



Günstiger geht immer, die Frage ist nur, ob das auf Dauer günstiger ist. Die Logo lebt ehrfahrungsgemäß eine ganze Weile, danach spielt man das ursprüngliche Programm in die dann aktuelle Logo, funktioniert in der Regel problemlos. Update der Software dabei (zumindest seither) problemlos ohne Kosten.

Es gibt sicherlich bessere Systeme, die sind dann aber auch teurer. Bei "besseren" System kannst du beispielsweise einen Funktionsbaustein  mit der gewünschten Funktionalität einmalig programmieren und diesen dann x-mal instanzieren, bei der Logo musst du ein und dieselbe Logik x-mal programmieren, je mehr Raffstores, desto mehr Arbeit und Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## hucki (6 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei "besseren" System kannst du beispielsweise einen Funktionsbaustein  mit der gewünschten Funktionalität einmalig programmieren und diesen dann x-mal instanzieren, bei der Logo musst du ein und dieselbe Logik x-mal programmieren, je mehr Raffstores, desto mehr Arbeit und Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit.


Genau dafür (u.ä.) gibt es schon eine geraume Weile die UDFs in der LOGO!
Ist nix anderes...


----------



## Oberchefe (6 September 2021)

> Genau dafür (u.ä.) gibt es schon eine geraume Weile die UDFs in der LOGO!



Ich glaube, ich muss doch mal meine Logo Software aktualisieren.


----------



## steelgrinder (7 September 2021)

Einmal eine Jalosie programmiert, kopiere ich die ebenfalls nur runter für jedes fenster und fertig. Logo erstellt die Ein-und Ausgänge sowieso nach Reihenfolge *WENN* man richtig anfängt.
Ich denke mir nur ob mir das nicht am Nerv gehen könnte den Taster zu halten, damit die Jalosie in die Endlage fährt. Mit einem Doppelklick am Taster wär das doch auch schön gelöst.
Aber wie man den Zähler von 2 Impulsen zurücksetzt ist mir bis dato noch nicht klar


----------



## Heinileini (8 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Ich denke mir nur ob mir das nicht am Nerv gehen könnte den Taster zu halten, damit die Jalosie in die Endlage fährt. Mit einem Doppelklick am Taster wär das doch auch schön gelöst.
> Aber wie man den Zähler von 2 Impulsen zurücksetzt ist mir bis dato noch nicht klar


Mit DoppelKlick, aber ohne Zähler:



Nach dem Herunterladen von'TastTippDauer.lsc.pdf' im Explorer einfach '.pdf' entfernen ("umbenennen")!


----------



## hucki (8 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit DoppelKlick, aber ohne Zähler:
> Anhang anzeigen 56165
> 
> 
> Nach dem Herunterladen von'TastTippDauer.lsc.pdf' im Explorer einfach '.pdf' entfernen ("umbenennen")!



Ich hab' da mal so'n oben erwähntes UDF draus gemacht:


welches man dann mehrfach im Hauptprogramm einsetzen kann:


----------



## steelgrinder (9 September 2021)

Danke @Heinileini für den Tipp ohne die Zähler, oft bleibe ich bei einem Baustein hängen 

Ich hab mir die Schaltung nochmal angepasst mit 2 Tastern für Rauf und Runter + Zentral auf/ab. Mit gegenseitiger Verriegelung.
Bei den Zentral Tastern habe ich auch die Doppeltipp funktion genommen, damit es einheitlich ist und nicht verwirrt.

UDF hab ich auch mal probiert macht natürulich sehr vie sinn.

Optional werde ich mir noch einen Windsensor einfügen. 

*Was würde ihr sagen was nach dem Hochfahren vom Windsensor mit der Raffstore passieren soll?*

Offen bleiben oder ganz runter? Stellung dazwischen wird doch schwierig außer man misst die Zeit bis Endlage oben und fährt dann wieder zurück. Das wäre technisch sicherlich am feinsten.
Die meisten Raffstore haben "interne Endlagen" und werden der SPS nicht mehr zugeführt.

mfg steeli




​


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2021)

Bei den meisten Steuerungen bleiben die Jalousien oben wenn ein Windwächter angesprochen hat.
Es ist übrigends auch sinnvoll Rollos und Jalousien mit Feuermeldern und einem Panikschalter zu koppeln.


----------



## GLT (10 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Bei den Zentral Tastern habe ich auch die Doppeltipp funktion genommen, damit es einheitlich ist und nicht verwirrt.


Mich würde durchaus mal interessieren, wie man auf die krude Doppeltip-Bedienung kommt?
Üblich ist kurz=stop/Lamellenverstellung, lang=Endlagenfahrt auf/ab - ist wesentlich bedienerfreundlicher.


steelgrinder schrieb:


> Optional werde ich mir noch einen Windsensor einfügen.


Bei Raffstoren ist der Windsensor* nicht* optional, sondern Pflicht!


steelgrinder schrieb:


> *Was würde ihr sagen was nach dem Hochfahren vom Windsensor mit der Raffstore passieren soll?*
> 
> Offen bleiben oder ganz runter?


Sicherheitsstellung ist üblicherweise eingefahren - also komplett oben.

Eine Kopplung zu Paniktaster, Rauch-,Brandmeldung ist im privaten optional, bei gewerbl. Objekten je nach Bestimmung u. Auflagen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Mich würde durchaus mal interessieren, wie man auf die krude Doppeltip-Bedienung kommt?
> Üblich ist kurz=stop/Lamellenverstellung, lang=Endlagenfahrt auf/ab - ist wesentlich bedienerfreundlicher.
> 
> Bei Raffstoren ist der Windsensor* nicht* optional, sondern Pflicht!
> ...



Bei nem Bekannten hat die Versicherung nach dem 2. Sturmschaden die Installation eines 2. Windsensors durch einen Fachbetrieb gefordert.
Ansonsten hätten sie den Vertrag gekündigt.
Alternativ die Installation von sturmfesten Aussenjalousien. Gibt es ja gegen einen "kleinen" Mehrpreis.


----------



## steelgrinder (13 September 2021)

@Blockmove die "krude Doppeltip-Bedienung" habe ich in einem Showroom von Loxone gesehen. Hat mir gut gefallen. Die haben mehrere Szenarien auch mit einem 3 fach Tipp.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> @Blockmove die "krude Doppeltip-Bedienung" habe ich in einem Showroom von Loxone gesehen. Hat mir gut gefallen. Die haben mehrere Szenarien auch mit einem 3 fach Tipp.


Die Bemerkung kam nicht von mir ... Wobei ... Die Bedienung ist schon etwas seltsam


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

Die Anmerkung kam von mir und die Bedienung ist schlichtweg Murks - passt allerdings auch zum grünen Geraffel.


steelgrinder schrieb:


> Die haben mehrere Szenarien auch mit einem 3 fach Tipp.


Man unterscheide funktionelle Bedienung u. Szenarien!
Deren "Philosophie" ist der murksigen KNX-Unterstützung geschuldet, gepaart mit der nicht vorhandenen Auswahlmöglichkeit im Bezug zum Flächenprogramm - is not a Bug, it's a feature.🤑

Man stelle beide Bedienmöglichkeiten zur Auswahl u. lasse den unbedarten Nutzer probieren und eine Entscheidung fällen - Mehrfachtippslerei ist da sofort abgewählt.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

Naja Loxone ist schon eigenwillig.
Doppelklick oder Dreifachklick findet wirklich kaum Akzeptanz.
Aber so wie‘s aussieht flacht der Loxone-Hype ab.


----------



## steelgrinder (13 September 2021)

Also um ehrlich zu sein reicht mir eine Raffstoresteuerung mit Logo und eventuell eine Logo für den Garten für Außenbeleuchtung, Bewässerung mit Wassermengenzähler und dgl. 
Bei der Logo habe ich bis jetzt die Programme alle auf die gleichen I/O´s gelegt. Dann wird sich das richtige Programm schon finden lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein reicht mir eine Raffstoresteuerung mit Logo und eventuell eine Logo für den Garten für Außenbeleuchtung, Bewässerung mit Wassermengenzähler und dgl.
> Bei der Logo habe ich bis jetzt die Programme alle auf die gleichen I/O´s gelegt. Dann wird sich das richtige Programm schon finden lassen.


Logo ist für den Zweck auch gar nicht schlecht.
Es gibt sie mittlerweile 25 Jahre.
In der Zeit habe ich schon ein paar Systeme kommen und gehen sehen.
Persönlich mag ich Logo zwar nicht, aber nunja ich mag auch keine Pferde


----------



## steelgrinder (13 September 2021)

Ich schon zumindest die Salami davon


----------



## hucki (13 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Ich schon zumindest die Salami davon


Würstchen, angebraten...
🤩😎


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Ich schon zumindest die Salami davon


Hoffentlich liest das meine Kollegin nicht


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

steelgrinder schrieb:


> Salami


Lasagne war eigentlich auch nicht schlecht.

Motto: Gestern noch geritten, heute schon mit Fritten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Lasagne war eigentlich auch nicht schlecht.


Da bekommt der Satz "Es ist Schimmel im Essen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## steelgrinder (14 September 2021)

Ein richtiges Fachgespräch


----------



## Heinileini (17 September 2021)

Hier noch eine Variante des UDF, die automatisch ermittelt, ob sie mit 1 Taster arbeitet oder mit 2.
Im Betrieb mit nur 1 Taster müssen beide Eingänge des UDF mit dem Signal des Tasters belegt werden.




Hier noch ein Beispiel für die Benutzung von getrennten Tastern für auf und ab (links)
und einem Taster für auf und ab (rechts).
In der Version für 1 Taster ist zu beachten, dass der Taster für die zentrale Bedienung mehrerer RaffStores (je nach "Vorgeschichte" der EinzelBedienungen) an den einzelnen RaffStores unterschiedliche Reaktionen auslösen kann (teils auffahren, teil abfahren).




Update: Erweiterung um die Kombination einer zentralen Bedienstelle mit 2 getrennten Tastern für 'Up' und 'Down' mit Nebenstellen "vor Ort", die über nur 1 Taster (für abwechselnd 'Up' und 'Down') verfügen. Damit lässt sich zentral ein und dieselbe Aktion für alle Stores anwählen:


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2021)

Was mir auf die schnelle auffällt:
Zwischen Auf / Ab sollte eine Sperrzeit (ca. 200ms)
Ist zwar nicht bei jedem Antrieb nötig, schadet aber nicht.


----------

